# O ----> X and a few new letters, too



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We've been on hiatus from agility for a while, too much other stuff on my plate right now, but we entered a couple of trials this weekend to try to clean up a few missing Q's for titles. 
Had a great weekend! He got Q's #14 and #15 to finish his Time2Beat preferred (T2BP) title, and Q #3 to finish his Excellent FAST preferred (XFP) title. So it's on the Master FAST preferred now. 
In a way that makes me a bit sad, as that will be the end of his agility career when (if?) he gets the MFP title.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Way to go Tito!! (and Barb ) Great work!

(BTW, I've just recently begun to understand what's involved with all these letters.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations team Tito!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to team Tito!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the kind words!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Super Tito will become SuperDuper Tito! Congrats Mr Monster and mom. It is kind of funnny sometimes, achieving goals.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, it's kind of bittersweet in a way. Makes me realize he's getting older (7!), and we've achieved most of what we set out to do....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounds like Tito is still very much in his prime. Wonderful dog and owner.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder some groups might still let you run courses and not "officially" compete/be scored? Not necessarily for mental stimulation, but for fun.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

New goals? Or maybe time to think about a little buddy


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Today Tito got his first Master FAST preferred Q, with a really nice run on a really tough send bonus!

Master FAST will be our last agility title. Much as we enjoy agility, it's time to move on....to tracking....we've taken a few tracking lessons, that's on hold right now until the hunt test season is over...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> We've been on hiatus from agility for a while, too much other stuff on my plate right now, but we entered a couple of trials this weekend to try to clean up a few missing Q's for titles.
> Had a great weekend! He got Q's #14 and #15 to finish his Time2Beat preferred (T2BP) title, and Q #3 to finish his Excellent FAST preferred (XFP) title. So it's on the Master FAST preferred now.
> In a way that makes me a bit sad, as that will be the end of his agility career when (if?) he gets the MFP title.


I was thinking about the Tito monster recently, and wondering what he was up to. He really is an amazing dog. It sounds to me like the AKC should be writing articles about him and all his accomplishments.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If all goes well, they just might be writing one before too much longer


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is fantastic! Congratulations!!! You have done so much with him, amazing to have achieved so many goals! Good luck with tracking.


----------

